# Voorheesville,NY



## Rail Freak (May 26, 2011)

Talking with some one who says Voorheesville,NY is a Rail Fan Site. Any one been there?


----------



## busboy (May 26, 2011)

Please edit your post, it makes no sense. What are you talking about??


----------



## Rail Freak (May 26, 2011)

busboy said:


> Please edit your post, it makes no sense. What are you talking about??



Easy now, with an attitude like that, you'll never make waitor!!!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 26, 2011)

busboy said:


> Please edit your post, it makes no sense. What are you talking about??


It looks to me like he is asking if there is a railfan site at Vorheesville, n,y,. And if you google it, indeed there is.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2011)

Vorhesville is along the Empire Corridor in upstate NY west of Amsterdam - with plenty of Amtrak and CSX action!


----------



## edding (May 28, 2011)

I lived in Voorheesville for 4 years in the early 80's ( probably the happiest years of my life)and there was a great little park near "downtown" Voorheesville where I could take my very young son and watch trains ( mostly D & H). Voorheesville is now a small suburban village outside Albany( with a really great Pizza place), Thanks for reminding me of my favorite place I've lived.

Ed


----------

